# Tacacs+ in GUI



## Kaji Sap (Dec 9, 2015)

I am doing my project on giving the GUI in tacacs+ server (Apache). The GUI should show the user's log activity and store the accounting log file in DB server. The thing is what should I do to approach this project?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 10, 2015)

Does this have anything to do with FreeBSD?


----------

